# crab fishbites



## zach_attack (Jul 12, 2008)

Are they any good, thinking about trying them?

What do they catch?


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Not bad on a Ritz, much better than the bloodworm flavor.

Sorry...long monday.


----------



## riverrat2 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've personally caught large roundhead, large croaker and to top it off a 3' blacktip shark last week


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have caught flounder on them, my buddy caught a 23" flounder on a 1/2jig with one last year. They're goood.


----------



## billbrook (Dec 30, 2007)

The only luck I've had with fishbites has been with the bloodworm flavor.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Never had much luck on the crab flavor. Stick with the blood worm. The white colored shrimp flavor seems to work okay.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

tried some at lip and caught a shit load of roundhead and a small blacktip


----------



## Boo2654 (Aug 14, 2005)

Fishing in the elizabeth river I have caught a few pups and the croakers love them their.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang!! All these folks catching shark off fishbites..I never would have thought but will for sure get some.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I have used Crab, Shrimp and Bloodworm for Croaker, Spot, Trout, Flounder, Whiting, Seabass, etc and the Bloodworm seems to catch more of those fish than the others.

But I could have just gotten into a rut and it's more mental than actual. Anyway, all I buy is the Bloodworm flavor now.

THROW SOME KEEPERS BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

The bloodworm flavor is my choice..


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Try the ORANGE clam flavor fishbites if you are trying to catch pompanos and spadefish. I caught my biggest spadefish using just orange clam flavored fishbites last week. I prefer it over the BW ones because it lasts much longer in the water. The pompanos is particular love the orange colored ones because they mistake it for the orange eggs of the sandfleas.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Croaker love the white fishbites


----------

